# Need a Second Opinion



## Namba (Nov 20, 2011)

I spent hours on this song. It's probably my best one so far and can probably stand a bit of polishing. For now it is what it is.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6889190/


----------



## Namba (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol pointless post


----------

